# [EVDL] Kelly Controller owners



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A while ago I had my Kelly Controller mysterously shut off on me and refuse to turn back on. All was fine while I drove my EV. I parked it, charged it overnight and the next morning it was dead. Nothing. Good charge on my batteries, but the controller just wouldn't turn on. 
In my searching for answers, I heard of someone who's heard of Kelly controllers shutting down if you charge your pack without disconnecting it from the controller via the emergency disconnect switch. Anyone know anything about this? 
Joel in Philly



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090629/22ecf26f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have never put charger power through the controller. EVER. I always 
have my pack disconnected when charging. If power is going through and 
you get a spike maybe that spike killed your controller. I'd contact 
Kelly. They could give you the proper information. I have no clue. My 
system is fully disconnected when shut off. Power is through a 
different set of charging wires.


Pete 



> Joel Sell wrote:
> 
> > A while ago I had my Kelly Controller mysterously shut off on me and
> > refuse to turn back on. All was fine while I drove my EV. I parked
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 29 Jun 2009 at 18:24, Joel Sell wrote:
> 
> > I heard of someone who's heard of Kelly controllers shutting down if
> > you charge your pack without disconnecting it from the controller via
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Kelly controllers do not have internal contactors.

Pete 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a little concerned because they said "shutting down if you charge your
pack without disconnecting it from the controller"

A Contactor with a Kelly is Mandatory.... is there a contactor?



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Kelly controllers do not have internal contactors.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You need a contactor to turn on and off your high power. I just said 
the Kelly did not have one built in internally.

Pete 





> Travis Gintz wrote:
> 
> > I'm a little concerned because they said "shutting down if you
> > charge your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Joel Sell wrote:
> >
> > A while ago I had my Kelly Controller mysterously shut off on me and
> > refuse to turn back on. All was fine while I drove my EV. I parked it,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a contactor installed in your system? Its pretty much a 
mandatory safety item...

EV200's sell on ebay for less than $80.



> Joel Sell <[email protected]> wrote:
> > A while ago I had my Kelly Controller mysterously shut off on me and
> > refuse to turn back on. All was fine while I drove my EV. I parked it,
> > charged it overnight and the next morning it was dead. Nothing. Good
> ...


----------

